# thinking of doing a test p,tren a,masteron p cycle. what dosage would you reccomend?



## azza b (Apr 13, 2013)

Test p,tren a,masteron p cycle. What dosages and for how long?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

azza b said:


> Test p,tren a,masteron p cycle. What dosages and for how long?


Is it a blend or single vials? If a blend what doses?


----------



## azza b (Apr 13, 2013)

Seperate vials


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I'm doing eod 150mg test p, 100mg tren a, 100mg mast for 12 weeks


----------



## azza b (Apr 13, 2013)

Hows that cycle going? What about if i added clen/t3 to the cycle aswell? And would pinning ed be better than eod?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Wh33lz said:


> Well I'm doing eod 150mg test p, 100mg tren a, 100mg mast for 12 weeks


Is that EOD?

I'd recommend 2ml of test prop, and half a ml each of tren ace and mast prop, mixed together to make a 2ml shot. At normal concentrations, it works out at 350mg of test, and 175mg each of tren and mast. This assumes each vial is 100mg/ml.

2ml syringes usually take 2.5ml if you pull the plunger right back, and short esters tend to be in thin oils so it doesn't take forever even with an orange pin. I try to keep volumes to a minimum, so I'm becoming a fan of labs like BSI or fusion that do well-balanced all-in-one mixes of all sorts of things, not just yer classic rip blend. I've had my run-ins with BSI promotion methods on this site, but I got given someones BSI leftovers. I started the "tren xtreme" the other day, and the methyl tren had me in a right sweat within 20 minutes, which I see as a good sign. No pip, either.

It can work out cheaper if you get an all-in-one "rip blend", and cut down the amount of oil you inject. But they can ache a bit he next day, because the labs really cram those short esters in to the point that they want to crystallise out.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

azza b said:


> Hows that cycle going? What about if i added clen/t3 to the cycle aswell? And would pinning ed be better than eod?


Good so far mate, I'm using a rip blend and the pip is horrid but ill find a way to deal with it. Good idea mate I'm using rohm thermo lipid contains t3 and clen. Just pin eod mate no probs just less jabbing.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Is that EOD?
> 
> I'd recommend 2ml of test prop, and half a ml each of tren ace and mast prop, mixed together to make a 2ml shot. At normal concentrations, it works out at 350mg of test, and 175mg each of tren and mast. This assumes each vial is 100mg/ml.
> 
> ...


Using a rip blend mate contains 50mg of each so doing 2ml and adding .5ml prop to get a 2.5ml shot, you are right with the pip though mate its horrid! Can't walk or even put my socks in in the morning after my quad jab, defo sticking to delts from now on. I am also planning to switch over from Isis to medtech lean xtreme contains the same with the addition of primo at 50mg  and yes that is EOD


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Zorrin said:


> Is that EOD?
> 
> I'd recommend 2ml of test prop, and half a ml each of tren ace and mast prop, mixed together to make a 2ml shot. At normal concentrations, it works out at 350mg of test, and 175mg each of tren and mast. This assumes each vial is 100mg/ml.
> 
> ...


as zorrin said i much prefer rip blends, fusion and prochem being 2 of the best ive used.

although the ammount of scar tissue in my ass wont let me use eod gear lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

from what i have read on here ratio of 2:1:1 so 2ml prop 1ml tren a/mast p

Saying that i just run 1.5ml rip blend EOD


----------

